# [SOLVED] My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

My problem is that before, I could play games on my PC Lag free. Now?
For some reason when I play games like ROBLOX Maplestory or something I downloaded it will go to 100% CPU usage and will lag like crazy and I wont be able to play the games. I have tried everything to fix it. I mean, it wasn't always like that. It happened recently and has frustrated me for weeks.
I've tried everything to fix it.

I'm sure malware and spyware is not the problem. I've reformatted my computer, I have redone the drivers. I have Lowered video graphics for better performance I've scanned for malware and spyware and NOTHING has came up. I've tried almost everything I can think of, I know it's not normal because when I first bought it it acted fine. It just frustrates me so much I had no where to go but here. :banghead:

Can someone tell me whats wrong?


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Hello Galixia and welcome to TSF!

Please post your complete System Specs.

If your PC is an OEM major brand PC (Dell, HP, Gateway, Asus etc.), the Brand and Model are all that's required.

If it is a custom build, please post the:

Motherboard
CPU
Video card
Power Supply (from the label on the supply)
RAM Brand and Part Number
Hard drive
Any other installed cards (Audio, Network, etc.)

If all else fails run, Speccy System Information. After it runs go to the file menu and publish the results to Piriform's web site, you will then be given a URL to copy and paste in your next post so we can access the data.


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Thank you for the welcome and nice to meet you too.

My computer is a Windows Vista, Dell Laptop
Intel Centrino duo
Latitude D620


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Are your drivers up to date?


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

I'm not sure. Can you tell me how to check my drivers exactly? I'm kinda new it at


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Nevermind the last comment. I checked my drivers and they are all up to date.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

This could be a temperature problem.

Please download HWMonitor from my signature. Open it and play any game that is giving you this problem for 10-15 minutes, then take a screenshot of the results and post a picture here.


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

I've tooken pictures of what happens on my games. But however, something has interested me. I've noticed that things like video and things that use graphics run slow. I'm using Firefox, and I was surfing the web. I noticed that my plugin container had high cpu usage and made my computer freeze up.
Is it my graphics card that is messing up? Or is that possible?





The pictures I had on the high CPU usage:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

the CPU usage could be from Firefox
close firefox and see if the CPU drops

let's see which thread is taking lots of CPU
right click on the taskbar and choose start task manager
choose processes and click on CPU to list the threads that's taking lots of CPU
post a screenshot of it here


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

The programs that are acting up are Plugin container exe. Which is my adobe flash player I think. Maplestory exe And any other games I play. Firefox may sometimes go to 50% CPU usage but the thing in Firefox that makes it go high is the plugin container.
But even though Firefox goes to 50% CPU usage I'm sure it's not the problem. Even if I use google chrome it still acts up no matter what. If I play a game with any other program besides firefox the game will make the performance go high. I've looked in the performance tab and seen that Plugin container goes to 100,000 Kilobites and up. Although games end up going 500,000 and up too maybe 800,000 K. But just firefox takes up 100,000 Kilo.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Does the CPU usage decrease substantially when Firefox is closed?


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Yes it does


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Well, it seems what is happening is simply the game using quite a bit of your CPU along with other processes you have running. 

This is not really an issue, it's just based off your laptop specs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

From your specs


> OS: Microsoft Windows XP Profesional Version 2002 Version Pack 2


Are you still running Service Pack 2?


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*



Zerdus said:


> Well, it seems what is happening is simply the game using quite a bit of your CPU along with other processes you have running.
> 
> This is not really an issue, it's just based off your laptop specs.




If it is my specs. Wat can I do too optimize my performce?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

download the latest version of Firefox it should fix the high CPU usage
if the CPU usage is still high use Chrome instead

also download the latest adobe plugin
Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player

and the shockwave:

Adobe - Adobe Shockwave Player


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol, Thank you guys for all the help. even though it was a waste of time. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f59/optimising-your-system-for-games-349169.html

Try following that and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Everything I've tried so far hasn't worked I newly updated everything and made it the latest version i have tried almost everything. still, the problem progresses and gets worse. Now, my laptop freezes up and everything wont work for a few seconds. Like when I click to pause or play video my mouse cursor completely stops responding and my computer freezes. It's getting worse every day as it progresses. It's not only when I play games. it's wen I just do basic things like watch youtube. my computer seems to be crumbling and its tearing me apart because I can't find the problem.


----------



## dhootha (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

defragment all the drives and uninstall all the useless programs .fragmentation will slow down the system.re installing the system should have solved the prob because it did for me.put a screen shot of installed programs on your computer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Did you check the temps as recommended in post #7?


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

I've tried that I defraged my computer and it still had the same problem.
And it cant be that i have too many programs i JUST reformatted it.


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*



Wrench97 said:


> Did you check the temps as recommended in post #7?




Yes I've checked the temps I downloaded speed fan my gpu usually stay 50 and up to 70 and maybe sometimes 80. but my GPU has only gotten to 100 ONE time and went back down to 60


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

... Well I defragged reformatted and even clean temp and it still hasnt worked.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Lets try it one more time.
D/L and run Hardware Monitor  Speed fan has mixed results, but if correct 80c is too warm and would be your problem as is 100c for video.


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

That must be the problem. Because GPU almost always stays at high 70's to steady 80c when Im on the laptop this may be the problem. If so, how can I fix this problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Try cleaning the heat sink with a can of compressed air> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html


----------



## Galixia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: My Computer hits 100% CPU usage when I play games!*

Hi everyone I just came to say thanks for the people that helped me sharpen my computer knowledge. Anyways, I've found the problem. It was a corrupt file that made my computer lag like crazy. I removed it and now it's working fine. I didn't need to clean the heat sink after all. Thanks for the help.


----------



## macaronie (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not trying to be a grave digger, but it would help if he said what file it was, because I am having a similar problem and maybe that would have helped.

Im Microsoft Windows XP Professional Version 2002 SP2 running on an Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz 2.59GHz, 1.00 GB of ram


----------

